# Efca



## jsaunders86 (Jan 4, 2011)

This is kind of a continuation of the last thread. I was curious to know if any one knew how many alumni from reformed seminaries (specifically RTS-Charlotte where I am looking at going) that are ministers in the EFCA? I am currently a member in a e-free church and am seeking ordination in one post seminary. I was just curious if attending a heavily reformed seminary would dismiss me from candidacy for ordination. Thoughts? 

Jeff


----------



## Bookmeister (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff,
I know a current student at RTS Jackson who is in the e-free. I can put you in touch with him if you like.


----------



## jsaunders86 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bookmeister said:


> Jeff,
> I know a current student at RTS Jackson who is in the e-free. I can put you in touch with him if you like.


 
Yeah that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 4, 2011)

I was saved from the EFCA. Why do you want to stay in it?


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 4, 2011)

I also, when I was first converted, was a member of the EFCA. Then I became reformed and now am Presbyterian.


----------

